# Mein Laptop hat "Aussetzer"



## KommandeurMumm (6. März 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Wie der Titel schon sagt, hab ich ein kleines, nicht tragisches aber nerviges Problem.
Bisher konnte ich das Problem hauptsächlich bei der Wiedergabe von Videos feststellen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob es Videosequenzen in einem Spiel sind, .avi, .mp4 oder .mkv Dateien.
Manchmal tritt es aber auch auf wenn ich einfach den Explorer aufmach oder ein Programm starten will.
Äußern tut sich das Ganze folgendermaßen:
Videos bekommen kleine "Microruckler" in der Soundausgabe, während denen Sekundenbruchteile der Soundwiedergabe wiederholt werden. Das wiederholt sich dann manchmal mehrmals, manchmal kommts nur einmal vor. 
Manchmal bleibt das Video dann auch hängen und der Laptop reagiert auf keine Eingabe mehr.
Beim starten von Programmen oder hantieren im Explorer bleibt er auch manchmal einfach stecken und reagiert auf nix mehr. 
Die CPU Auslastung zeigt lustigerweise nichts ungewöhnliches an. Keine ungewöhnlichen Spitzen, nix.
Meistens gibt sich das Problem nach ein paar Sekunden wieder, manchmal dauerts Minuten.
Danach läuft alles wieder als wär nie was gewesen.
Das Problem tritt nicht immer auf und ist nicht auf bestimmte Dateien limitiert. Mal passierts bei einer Datei, beim nächsten Mal spielt er die Datei / das Programm ohne Probleme ab.

Es ist fast so als hätte die Festplatte hin und wieder Schwierigkeiten zu verstehen was die CPU von ihr will. Sehr eigenartig das Ganze.

Systemdaten vom Laptop:

Modell - ASUS X52J
CPU - Intel Core i3-370M, 2,4GHz
RAM - 4GB
Grafikchip - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470, 512MB VRam
Betriebssystem - Win7 Premium

Kennt jemand so ein Problem, gibts eine Lösung dafür?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2012)

Würd auf die Festplatte tippen. Teste dcoh z.B. mal mit Crystal Diskinfo welchen Status sie momentan hat.
Die Probleme die du hast hab ich auch bei meiner lahmen Platte. Besonders bei Installationen oder Downloads wenn mein lahmes Ding ausgelastet wird, tritt das Problem auf.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. März 2012)

Tritt die Erscheinung auch bei Videowiedergabe von DVD auf, oder sind es direkt im Netz angesehene Videos?

Wird die Internetverbindung mit W-Lan, Surfstick, oder über einen Router mit Patchkabel, hergestellt?

Welches Alter hat das Notebook und wie oft, wie lange, ist es in Betrieb? (mehr als 8 Stunden mit 80% Auslastung und die Grafikkarte stärker fordernden Anwendungen)

Wie häufig und mit welchen äußeren Umwelteinflüßen wird es konfrontiert? (zu warme Umgebungstemperaturen, höhere Staubbelastung im Umfeld, Benutzung auf Stoffdecken, oder ähnlichen weichen Materialien)


----------



## rabe08 (6. März 2012)

Welches Tool benutzt Du, um zu sehen, dass keine CPU-Spitzen in den kritischen Momenten vorhanden sind? Der Windows-TaskManager z.B. berücksichtigt viele Prozesse gar nicht erst. D.h. Dein System ist zu 100% ausgelastet, Du siehst im TaskManager aber nur 60% Auslastung... Der Windows-RessourcenManager ist besser, noch besser ist z.B. der Process-Explorer von den Sysinternals, jetzt auch MS.


----------



## Alex555 (6. März 2012)

nahezu alle OEM Hersteller verbauen lahme Festplatten (5400rpm mit wenig Cache). 7200rpm sind eine seltenheit. 
Die langsame Festplatte gepaart mit viel Bloatware wie Probeversionen bremst dein System aus.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (6. März 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt mal Crystal DiskInfo laufen lassen, das findet kein Problem mit meiner Platte. 
Wie vermutet ist es eine 5400rpm Platte, aber ansonsten scheint sie in Ordnung zu sein.

@Cuddleman: Ja das Problem tritt auch bei DVD Wiedergabe auf, aber nur sehr selten. Bei Videos direkt ausm Netz weiß ichs nicht, weil mein Laptop nur selten im Netz hängt. Ich verwende ihn hauptsächlich in der Arbeit im Nachtdienst zum Filme und Serien anschauen. Ins Netz wird er nur gehängt wenn ich Aktualisierungen vornehm. Er steht immer auf einer Tischplatte und ist im Schnitt 9-10 Stunden am Stück in Betrieb (immer am Netzteil). 
Das Problem tritt aber nicht erst nach längerem Betrieb auf, sondern auch kurz nach dem Hochfahren.

@rabe: Ich habs bisher nur im Taskmanager, der Windows Sidebarfunktion und Rainmeter ablesen können. Alle drei (die wahrscheinlich alle das gleiche sind ) zeigen aber keine Auslastung an, die auch nur im Entferntesten erwähnenswert wäre. Auf 60% wars zB noch nie.

Als Anhang mein Ergebnis von Crystaldisk:


----------



## Schlingel (6. März 2012)

Schau mal bitte mit dem Tool nach ob das bis in den roten Bereich kommt.Das sollte so aussehen....

mfg

DPC Latency Checker, Download bei heise


----------



## KommandeurMumm (13. März 2012)

So, nun hatte ich endlich die Zeit den DPC Latency Check zu machen... der zeigt mir alles im grünen Bereich an.


----------

